

Lenovo used Windows anti-theft feature to install persistent crapware - Deinos
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/08/lenovo-used-windows-anti-theft-feature-to-install-persistent-crapware/

======
greenyoda
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10043792](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10043792)

